# 8N Crankshaft Pulley?



## Ratzilla (May 1, 2010)

I need some help from you experts concerning my early model 8N.

Started it the other day, noticed no charge from my generator.

With tractor running went to check generator, and found that my crankshaft pulley was not turning, and of course, if it does not turn, neither does the generator / water pump / fan blade.

Pulled sheet metal, pulled radiator, pulled front end. Grabbed the cranshaft pulley, and it just slid off without removing any bolts or screws.

My question.... WHAT is supposed to be holding this thing on? I am including a picture with the pulley still on the tractor.

ANY Help or Advice would be Greatly Apreciated.


----------



## wwildhorse2k (Jun 23, 2010)

*Crankshaft Pulley*

HI 

The pulley is held on to the crank shaft with a bolt. the pulley is keyed to the crank shaft with a woodfuff key. Sounds like your woodruff kee has sheared off. unscreww the bolt in the center of the pulley and pul the pulley out check for damages replace the key and maybe the pulley if the sealing area is worn.

-- Mark


----------



## Ratzilla (May 1, 2010)

Thank you, the " BOLT " you speak of, is smaller than the hole in the pulley (see attached photos), when pushed back into the engine, the notch catches the key. I believe who ever worked on my engine used the wrong bolt for re-assembly.

Thank You again, I will find the right size bolt and thread to hold the pulley on.





















wwildhorse2k said:


> HI
> 
> The pulley is held on to the crank shaft with a bolt. the pulley is keyed to the crank shaft with a woodfuff key. Sounds like your woodruff kee has sheared off. unscreww the bolt in the center of the pulley and pul the pulley out check for damages replace the key and maybe the pulley if the sealing area is worn.
> 
> -- Mark


----------



## wwildhorse2k (Jun 23, 2010)

*Cranshaft Pulley*

I would get a new pulley and bolt -- the one that you have is missing the part that holds it to the end of the crankshaft 

http://store.cdgcommerce.com/stores/1010/5331-192152.jpg

just8ns has them 


-- Mark


----------

